# Ainley



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Just got back from picking up my new 6 hole chassis mount. Kudos to Ron and Jane Ainley and their employees. They went above and beyond with their customer service. They are defintely customer service oriented. I cannot say enough good things about them.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Pupknuckle said:


> Just got back from picking up my new 6 hole chassis mount. Kudos to Ron and Jane Ainley and their employees. They went above and beyond with their customer service. They are defintely customer service oriented. I cannot say enough good things about them.


Post some pictures of the new rig. I met Ron when he was judging a trial out here a couple years ago. He seemed like a great guy.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Nick, I don't klnow how to post the pics. If I text to You, will you post them?


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Pupknuckle said:


> Nick, I don't klnow how to post the pics. If I text to You, will you post them?


OK I jsut read this picture. I was wondering why yoru were texting my at like 6am


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice rig


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig Bob. Best of luck with it.


----------



## jeffstally (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful rig!


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice rig!


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## LabGuy6 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice rig! Bet it shines really well in the sun!


----------

